# Coppa One & Two



## redheelerdog (Dec 16, 2016)

This will be my first try at Coppa, I have read tons of books, looked at videos, and researched recipes.

I cut the two from pork butts, one is larger than the other.

I am going to let them cure for at least two weeks and then hang.

I have beef bung and netting from Butcher-Packer, I think I might try one of each for the drying. I am going to go for 35% weight loss.

The spices are amazingly aromatic.

More to come, and thanks for looking.













Coppa 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 16, 2016






The allspice is equal amounts of clove, cinnamon and nutmeg













Coppa 1a.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 16, 2016


















Coppa 1b.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 16, 2016


















Coppa 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 16, 2016


















Coppa 2a.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 16, 2016


















Coppa 2b.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 16, 2016


















Coppa 2c.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 16, 2016


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 16, 2016)

Oh ya.   Watching this one.    Maybe I can learn something.



I prefer to case everything that way I have a clean meat when decased.  No mold on it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2016)

Looks good John!

I'm in too!

Al


----------



## whistech (Dec 17, 2016)

I will be following your progress closely.     This is something I really want to try.    Thank You for posting.

Arlie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 17, 2016)

Love this stuff. Just curious, are you calling the blend Allspice for convenience? Allspice is a dried Berry from a tree found in the West Indies, Jamaica and area islands. It has a Flavor similar to a blend of cinnamon, clove and nutmeg,..BUT...It does not contain any of those and comes from a completely different tree...JJ


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 17, 2016)

Hey JJ, the recipe I had called for allspice, and I substituted equal amounts of clove, cinnamon and nutmeg.

I did not have any of the elusive Caribbean berry allspice, I've got just about every other damn spice though! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am looking forward to the Chiquilin Hot Paprika flavor also.

The aroma of the Paprika, Cardamon, and Mace in #2 is incredible, I have never smelled anything like that before.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

Here is an update on Coppa 1 & 2

Got them cased up in beef bungs a week ago. Trussed and added mold 600.













Coppa Case 1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















Coppa Case 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















Small 602G 01-08-17.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















Large 938G 01-08-17.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















Chamber 2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017






Here they are today













Coppa 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















Coppa 3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


















Coppa 5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017


----------



## daveomak (Jan 14, 2017)

Afternoon John....  Is the water jug for added thermal mass ??     Stuff looks really good.....


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2017)

Looks like some good mold growing.   The mold might move to the other meats.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 14, 2017)

Oh, boy....This looks like a fairy tale...Everything is so perfect. 

Can't wait for the first sampling.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Afternoon John....  Is the water jug for added thermal mass ??     Stuff looks really good.....


Hi Dave, the chamber is in my garage that has been between 10 - 25F for the past month (damn cold!)

I am using distilled water (jug in chamber), my thought is when I fill the humidifier that the water is the same temperature as the inside of the chamber, (then there is no temperature upset if I put in warm or cold water).

Thanks for the comment.


c farmer said:


> Looks like some good mold growing.   The mold might move to the other meats.


Yep, there is some mold on the pancettas. Thanks


atomicsmoke said:


> Oh, boy....This looks like a fairy tale...Everything is so perfect.
> 
> Can't wait for the first sampling.


Thanks AS, I am really having fun with this, my favorite part is that the chamber is rock solid at ~55F and ~75% RH.

When I first build the chamber I was anticipating chasing temps and humidity all over the place. That has not been the case, it runs incredibly close to the settings.

That in itself makes concentrating on the meats and sausages and recipes so much more enjoyable.

I have the hygrometer screen output sitting on my office desk that I about live in on a daily basis.

I use an Outlook email reminder to fill the humidifier every 4 days.The setup is working great.













Hum 4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 14, 2017






The Coppa and Pancetta are just about to get some new friends (Spanish Elk Chorizos) - Move over suckas! 

Thanks for the nice comments fellas, much appreciated.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jan 14, 2017)

Outlook, humidifier screen? What is this charcuterie or Google internship?


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 14, 2017)

redheelerdog said:


> The Coppa and Pancetta are just about to get some new friends (Spanish Elk Chorizos) - Move over suckas!
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments fellas, much appreciated.


.


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 14, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Outlook, humidifier screen? What is this charcuterie or Google internship?


LOL! Nerds with meat... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Fill that sucker up Adam!


c farmer said:


> redheelerdog said:
> 
> 
> > The Coppa and Pancetta are just about to get some new friends (Spanish Elk Chorizos) - Move over suckas!
> ...


----------



## disco (Jan 15, 2017)

Beer poured, feet up, watching!

Disco


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 15, 2017)

Wow John you got me hooked.... I am definitely watching this. I really do want to try this.

 I love this site.... I think my wife may not when I get home....


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 15, 2017)

Y'all are making me miss my cabinet.













Sobedry.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Jan 15, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 15, 2017)

nepas said:


> Y'all are making me miss my cabinet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You dont need it.       You make great stuff without it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 15, 2017)

Looks like you're going to be eating some fine meats!


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 15, 2017)

nepas said:


> Y'all are making me miss my cabinet.


You don't need to stinking cabinet! You've got a whole closet. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks like you're going to be eating some fine meats!


I hope so Case - Thanks


----------



## redheelerdog (Jan 29, 2017)

Coppa 1 & 2 are doing good. They had a trip to the scale today, see below for the results.

A little longer and we are going to have to look into Coppa 2 and see what's inside.













Coppa 1 Weight.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 29, 2017


















Coppa 1  01-29-2017.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 29, 2017


















Coppa 2 Weight.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 29, 2017


















Coppa 2 01-29-2017.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 29, 2017)

They are looking good.   How long can you hold out????   HA


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 10, 2017)

Coppa 2 came out of the chamber today at 43% WL

He is one tasty little hunk of meat.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for looking.













31017 Coppa.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 10, 2017


















Coppa 1 31017.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 10, 2017


















Coppa 2 31017.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 10, 2017


















Coppa 3 31017.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 10, 2017


















Coppa 4 31017.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 10, 2017


















Coppa 5 31017.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Mar 10, 2017


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow. That looks amazing. From the white mold to the strong red...Outstanding.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 10, 2017)

Man that does look famtastic! Point!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 10, 2017)

Beautiful Piece of meat.

Well done.


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 10, 2017)

Bravo!!! Is the texture as silky as it looks?


----------



## b-one (Mar 10, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 10, 2017)

DON'T EAT IT !!!!    It's waaaaaaay to pretty....


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 17, 2017)

Wow those look amazing..... Great job.....


----------

